# muchas gracias por + infinitivo



## Henrik Larsson

*Gracias Francia por eliminar a España
*¿Cómo se traduciría eso?


----------



## mickaël

Hola,


Se dice: *Merci la France d'avoir éliminé l'Espagne.* 

Saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

mickaël said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 
> Se dice: *Merci la France d'avoir éliminé l'Espagne.*
> 
> Saludos



Gracias

VIVE LA FRANCE!!!


----------



## clug

salut a tout.

Tengo dudas al traducir esta frase a frances.
 . Merci beaucoup par *faire* heureux
 Como me refiero a mi persona, hacerme?

De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada.


----------



## jimreilly

Merci beaucoup pour me faire si heureux--

mais je préfère le passé:

Merci beaucoup pour m'avoir fait si heureux. 

Mais je ne suis pas français.......


----------



## Lezert

jimreilly said:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour me faire si heureux--
> 
> mais je préfère le passé:
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour m'avoir fait si heureux.
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas français.......



Il est plus courant de dire:
Merci beaucoup de me rendre si heureux
( ou "de m'avoir rendu si heureux" au passé)


----------



## Ludivine

Bonjour!

Je dirais : Merci beaucoup de m'avoir rendu si heureux.

@ plus!


----------



## marielo

Yo diría:

Merci beaucoup de me rendre si heureux/heureuse... (en presente)


----------



## clug

mercy beaucpoup a tous o tout?

Gracias por la ayuda prestada por la frase anterior, estuve analisando con mi diccionario y me suena mejor la de marielo:
mercy beaucoup de me rendre si heureux.

Eso no quiere decir que las otras opiniones esten mal, gracias por el aporte de cada uno de ustedes.
A yme gustaria saber si me equivoco cuando escribo:
mercy beaucoup a tout..
GRACIAS


----------



## Lezert

"mercy" est une vieille orthographe pour merci
merci beaucoup à tous ( a todos)
ou
merci beaucoup pour tout ( por todo?)


----------



## clug

Gracias por la aclaracion
merci beaucoup


----------



## Irethtook

¿Cómo traducirían esta frase?

"Gracias por ser tú, una persona honesta y genuina. Te quiero con todo mi corazón."

Yo traducí así:

"Merci pour être toi même, tu es une personne honnête et authentique. Je t'aime avec tout mon coeur."

C'est correct?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

A mí me suena bien, pero espera por un nativo


----------



## Heider

Saludos :

Una propuesta :

"Merci étant ton, une personne honnête et veritable. Je t'aime tellement que je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'aimer plus"

Yo no diria "te amo con todo mi corazón", porque entiendo que el "Te amo" es suficientemente expresivo en castellano, aunque conviene recordar las costumbres y los giros de los distintos paises de habla hispana.
De todos modos, la lengua francesa es romántica; amorosa si quieres. Por ello no conviene remarcar mucho la idea de la frase.


----------



## muriel.m

Hola, Bonsoir,

Je mettrais:
"Merci d'être toi-même, honnête et authentique. Je t'aime de tout mon coeur"

Salut à tous


----------



## Irethtook

Merci à tous!!


----------



## Heider

Bon après-midi Muriel.

D'acord avec toi. Merci de corriger.A bientôt


----------



## Kunguito

*Gracias por interesarse en mi?
*És correcto "merci de vous interesser à moi?" en el contexto de una entrevista de trabajo.

Merci!


----------



## shelmiket

hola, a mi me suena raro, yo diría más bien "je vous remercie pour votre interêt"


----------



## Kunguito

si, suena mejor!

Vielen Danke!


----------



## moira28

Hola chicos alguien me puede ayudar traduciendo este texto :

Hola 

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de enviarme todos esos emails , han sido muy útiles , me gustaría mucho conocer a Susan se que aprenderé mucho de las dos y tengo todas las  ganas de hacerlo.
Por favor confirmame si puedo ir el martes a las 5
Has sido muy gentil con tus comentarios , estoy haciendo empeño por mejorar cada dia y estar al nivel requerido

En espera de tu confirmacion
Una buena tarde

Salut ,

Merci beaocoup , tu as été trés genereuse avec tes commentaires , j`amarais connêtre Susan, je suis bien sûre que je aprenderai beaocup de toi et elle.
Merci aussi pour ta temp por mécrire chaque jour , tes email ont été trés outils pour moi., je veux ameliorer mon français pour être professionel pour ta agence.
à mardi


----------



## Mathildeda

moira28 said:


> Hola chicos alguien me puede ayudar traduciendo este texto :
> 
> Hola
> 
> Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de enviarme todos esos emails ,
> Merci de prendre le temps de m'envoyer tous ces e-mails
> han sido muy útiles ,
> Ils me sont très utiles
> me gustaría mucho conocer a Susan se que aprenderé mucho de las dos y tengo todas las ganas de hacerlo.
> J'aimerais beaucoup connaitre Susan (se que (na se como le traducir) j'aprendrais beaucoup de vous deux et j'ai l'envie de la faire (no he traducir todas)
> Por favor confirame si puedo ir el martes a las 5
> S'il te plait confirme moi si je peux venir mardi à 5 h.
> Has sido muy gentil con tus comentarios ,
> Tu es si gentil dans tes commentaire
> estoy haciendo empeño por mejorar cada dia y estar al nivel requerido
> je travaille avec acharnement pour m'ammeliorer chaque jour et être au niveau requis.
> 
> En espera de tu confirmacion
> Una buena tarde


 
Tienes la idea.
Pero antes de copiar este traducion pido a otras personas.


----------



## moira28

Muchas gracias  eres un encanto --


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Mathilde*, si tu veux bien, je propose quelques petits changements sur ta version: 

Hola 
*Bonjour XXX,*
Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de enviarme todos esos emails , 
Merci de prendre le temps de m'envoyer tous ces e-mails 
han sido muy útiles ,
Ils me sont très utiles (*ils m'ont été très utiles)*
me gustaría mucho conocer a Susan se que aprenderé mucho de las dos y tengo todas las ganas de hacerlo.
J'aimerais beaucoup *rencontrer* Susan (¿no será *Suzanne?*). *Je sais que *j'ap*p*rendrais beaucoup de vous deux et* j'en ai hâte.*
Por favor confirame si puedo ir el martes a las 5
S'il te plait confirme-moi si je peux venir mardi à 5 h.
Has sido muy gentil con tus comentarios ,
*Tes commentaires sont très gentils.*
estoy haciendo empeño por mejorar cada dia y estar al nivel requerido
je travaille *dur* pour *m'améliorer* chaque jour et *pour* être *à la hauteur de ce que vous attendez de moi* (ojo, Moira: supongo que has querido decir esto).
En espera de tu confirmacion
*J'attends ta confirmation avec impatience.*
Una buena tarde
*À bientôt.*


----------



## GilbertAndré

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'envoyer tous ces E-Mails.
Ils m'ont été d'une grande utilité.
J'aimerais bien connaître Suzanne, je sais que je pourrais apprendre beaucoup de vous deux et je suis très motivée pour que cela arrive.
Confirme-moi s'il te plaît si je peux venir mardi à cinq heures.
Tu as été trè gentil dans tes commentaires.
Je fais l'impossible pour m'améliorer chaque jour et atteindre le niveau requis.


----------



## Mathildeda

Moi je pense aussi pour "Has sido muy gentil con tus comentarios" : 
"tu as été très gentil dans tes commentaires"
C'est une 2 ieme personne du singulier et cela se dit.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Pardom: j'ai oublié le "s" à trè*s*. Une fâcheuse manie d'envoyer mes messages sans me relire...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> *Mathildeda* dit:
> Moi je pense aussi pour "Has sido muy gentil con tus comentarios" :
> "tu as été très gentil dans tes commentaires"
> C'est une 2 ieme personne du singulier et cela se dit.


 
Bien sûr que ça se dit! Désolé si j'ai fait croire autre chose. En proposant _t__es commentaires sont très gentils_, j'ai seulement voulu donner un autre point de vue .


----------



## migraña

Hola a todos;

me gustaría decir en francés "Gracias por aceptar nuestra cita de un día para otro" 
Muchas gracias

merci pour accepter notre rendez-vous......


----------



## francecita

"*Merci d'accepter notre rendez-vous* (_d'un jour sur l'autre_? :-/ je suis pas sûre pour la fin de la phrase...)


----------



## migraña

Te agradezco tu respuesta de todas formas!!!


----------



## Domtom

*de un día a *o* para otro *d’un jour à l’autre.
 
RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: *Grand Dictionnaire  **Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol.  *Larousse-Bordas, Paris, 2ème édition, 1998, (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Page 293 de E-F.


----------



## migraña

Muchas gracias Domtom!!!!


----------



## Garapito

Me gustaria saber si es correcto escribir "Gracias por administrar este sitio web durante tantos anos" para evocar algo pasado o si es necesario usar "gracias por haber administrado ..."
Fracias por adelantado


----------



## Talant

Garapito said:


> Me gustaria saber si es correcto escribir "Gracias por administrar este sitio web durante tantos años" para evocar algo pasado o si es necesario usar "gracias por haber administrado ..."
> Gracias por adelantado



En realidad ambas soluciones son correctas (salvo la "ñ" de "años" (mira en el diccionario lo que significa "ano") que se puede escribir con Ctrl+Alt+4 y luego "n")

La diferencia es que en el segundo caso, el administrador ya no lo es (se jubila, cambia de trabajo,...) mientras que en el primer caso sigue siéndolo.


----------



## Garapito

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta; yo sé lo que significa ano pero es que envié el mensaje con el ordenador portátil de mi mujer y no tengo la ñ.
Un saludo


----------



## Karlos2208

Bonjour:

Une amie m'a écrit pour avoir de nouvelles de moi car un ouragan est passé dans mon pays.

Je veux lui dire que je vais bien, que '_gracias por preocuparse_' (c'est à dire, gracias por tomarse la molestia de escribirme y querer saber cómo estoy).

Comment dit-on ça?

Merci d'avance,
Karlos.


----------



## Paquita

Merci de t'être inquiétée pour moi.

(attends d'autres propositions peut-être)


----------



## Prima Facie

Je te remercie de ton soucis, de ta préocupation. 

O simplemente, "c'est gentil de m'avoir écrit"


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Si l'on tutoie la personne concernée : Merci de t'en soucier.

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## Karlos2208

Merci à tous.


----------

